# Does anyone dable in Car 'shoppin on Photoshop?



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else likes to have a tinker "adapting" cars on photoshop?

Iv got quite a few previous efforts which i will post if anyone replies  :driver:


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Go ahead matey, be nice to see them as a lot of us have the program but can't use it to it's full potential  :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a go at it now and again with mixed results lol

Here are a few that i like the most.

BMW M1



















VW Polo GTI










Jaguar X-Type R










It would be good to see other peoples efforts :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I wouldnt say im using it to its full potential but im not bad 

Was working on this till my HDD went :wave:










A nice simple on:










Civic:










Nice van - first time id done two tone paint with pin stripin (wheels are abit cack)










Smooth Merc:










The obligatory Rover 100/Metro:










thats about it really, had real problems with my hdd dying so lost alot of my stuff


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent pictures :thumb: 

I prefer to keep my cars looking as standard as possible rather than modifying them so i tend to go for OEM parts.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I like the sound of that might have to give it a go  yours look great with the OEM style :thumb:

A good site, if you dont know it already, for any car pics is www.netcarshow.com They have alot of big pictures to work with and nearly all makes and models


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That site is great, i use pictures from there for the bases of all my photshops.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

a couple ive done 
*







*


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

these 2 being my first and second attempts at these im quite happy with the results i got


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

i did a VERY similar one to your S2000 how wierd!


----------



## sh500 (Mar 8, 2008)

I always wondering how difficult it was for people to do that. I simply love the images- especially the X-type Jag.

Any takers on doing me a preview of what my Jag XJR would look like with big alloys??


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

i used to tinker with photoshop,more of a fun thing no really any good.
the last thing i done was this audi q7










added rs4 alloys,suicide rear doors,lowered and played about with the filters

and this golf aswell

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/8566/toon2rw9.jpg


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

i have to say that golf looks awesome!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

here are some of mine


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

does anyone fancy having a wee go at a car??? a moderator can choose the car if they want to with say a timescale of 1 week


----------



## scouse-fella (Mar 26, 2008)

im rubbish at this,ive tried and tried but i really dnt understand it


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

www.digimods.co.uk or com cant remember

thats where i got my basic skills from


----------



## CIY (May 8, 2007)

Gosh, those are impressive! Mine are comparatively modest.

I did this one of the Land Rover to see how it would change if we were to do some modifications to it such as a raised air intake and roof rack etc...










And the second one is a gimmicky one of it wading, made a bit deeper than it was...


----------



## benni_84 (Mar 19, 2008)

i used to mess about with it while at work lol.

Ford Truck










Fiesta










Ford KA Street










Mustang


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Guys just wondering did you all pay full wack for photoshop? Because i really want photoshop cs3 but its nearly £400:doublesho


----------



## benni_84 (Mar 19, 2008)

erm..... if the plod ask then yes lol i personally got a license from the school i used to work at as IT tech so was free for me but i do have an "evaluation" copy of CS3 lol


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

benni_84 said:


> erm..... if the plod ask then yes lol i personally got a license from the school i used to work at as IT tech so was free for me but i do have an "evaluation" copy of CS3 lol


 I understand what you mean

Anyone want to sell an "orignal" COPY to me that they are no longer using:devil:

by pm of course if interested in getting rid


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Cousin is a graphic designer...photoshop = free 

i prefer CS1 though


----------



## CIY (May 8, 2007)

I use Photoshop Elements - it's a huge discount on the full CS2 product and I'm still to find something I can't do with it that I learnt in my training on CS2 in the summer:thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Everyone's really cracked on with this and posted some excellent work, so i thought i'd have ago

Original:










Remake (a little rough but it's getting there) :


----------



## Alyn (Feb 13, 2008)

ive done a fair few in my days, ill post some up when i find them all


----------



## Alyn (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Pretty good Alyn like the golf especially :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

nah the golf doesnt tick the boxes for me 
the bumper is distorted and someone has been cutting away at the front wheel arch 

the pink 350z does it for me :thumb:


----------



## sh500 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Lowered XJR Jaguar*

After seeing all these PS modified cars- I thought I'd have a go. My first attempt- nothing at all except lowering the car- always wanted to know what it would look like. I'm quite proud - and what a difference a couple of inches make :lol:

Standard ride height:










Lowered a bit:










What do you guys think??


----------



## Jonsen (Aug 12, 2007)

Prefer it standard tbh. Some really good work in this thread!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Parkywrx said:


> I like to have a play,...
> 
> Use it quite alot..


These are excellent... the second not actually looking like a chop... which is the point afterall.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyn said:


> > This is my fav


----------



## Parkywrx (Nov 28, 2007)

I like to have a play,...

Use it quite alot..









Bit of a work in progress


----------



## Parkywrx (Nov 28, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> These are excellent... the second not actually looking like a chop... which is the point afterall.


cheers pal..


----------

